# Hospice and Home care oversight



## Revenuecycle (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct way to bill Medicare when a physician does hospice oversight and is not a hospice employee. The same for home care....she oversees the plan of care for both??? Right now I billed using 99377 with a GV modifier for hopice oversight and for homecare i billed a G0179. My denial is saying they can not process claim with incorrect procedure code.  Any help would be appreciated??? Do I bill with an office visit, POS 11 or put home care agency in there...same for hospice visit.
I am very confused and any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## acreekmore (Aug 24, 2010)

Hospice oversight is G0182 with Mod GV( if not affiliated with hospice provider)
Home Health oversight is G0181
Leave the place of service as the office.


----------



## tmpearce (Sep 22, 2011)

Is the G0182 billed per 30 days on the same claim when the oversight runs for 2 or 3 months with the GV mod on all 3?


----------

